# Jessi & Monte (great dane & chi)



## Gina_86 (Sep 26, 2009)

Wanted to show you my babies  Great dane JESSI and Chihuahua MONTE, both 1 year old























































Typical male...


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

they are lovely thank you for sharing.
Love the first picture!
they look like they get along so well x


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Beautiful pics and beautiful furbabies!!!....I can see who the boss is right away !!! LOL


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Amazing pictures, especially the last one with the water!
Love all of them though.
They are so cute together and Jessi is so easy going.

They look like best pals. xx


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

All I can say is "WOW"


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh they are so lovely,your little and large !


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

You have great looking dogs. Thank you so much for posting
your pictures.







to Chihuahua people


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Jessi is gorgeous ! 
I love Great Danes.

Great photos. :thumbright:


----------



## Gina_86 (Sep 26, 2009)

Thank you!! 

And those are my other 2 dogs:

Pascha, 13 years old









Flummi, 12 years old


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Awww.. I simply adore older dogs.
Pascha and Flummi are just beautiful.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

they photos are FABULOUS!!! the first three are histarical.. I can't decide which is my favorite...they look like quite the pair, and I think I already know who is the boss haha... i love the one of them running together. brilliant!


----------



## Gina_86 (Sep 26, 2009)

I have loooots more :coolwink:

But now I gotta take a look at all of your pretty babies :love7:


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

Awwwww love your pics they are just stunning what beautiful dogs you have welcome to chi ppl look forward to more of your wonderful pics xx


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Love the big and little, also Jessi seems very tolerant of Monte trying to eat her at every turn lol


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

wow what fab pic's, your dogs are beautiful
xxx


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Great pictures! I LOVE the paw picture and the last picture of Jessi. Those two are adorable together.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Aww your other 2 are lovely aswell.
Look forward to more x


----------



## edel (Sep 6, 2009)

i just love the photos esp the one of the two paws how cute  
your lil and big babies are just so cute xx


----------



## Gina_86 (Sep 26, 2009)

Some more?


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

oh my BLEEPING GOD! thoes pics was the best i've seen in a while ! i LOVE danes and yours is too cute , man i want one so bad


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

more stuuning pics you are spoiling us thanks for posting they are just beautiful x


----------



## pinkangel2527 (Oct 3, 2009)

oh my god! they are fabulous! what a double act! your very lucky x


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

I love the 2nd picture. I like the contrast of size in the picture. They are both so cute.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

You are incredibly talented and your pictures (and subjects) are beautiful!! Just gorgeous work. I am so impressed!

Brodysmom


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow you take amazing pics.
Amazing models too, lol x
They sit so well for them.
Love your furry family.
Thanks for sharing and do keep them coming, hehe!! x


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Jessie is so beautiful.
Is that coat common to great danes ?
It looks a bit like a heeler coat.

That pic with pink bow is too too precious.


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 1, 2008)

Wow! How cute is that!!


----------



## Gina_86 (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks to all of you! 

I made a video, the official Monte&Jessi video  With pics and short videoclips. The song is in german, it's a bit sad that not everyone of you can understand, cuz the lyrics fit sooo well! :love7:

Hope you like it anyway 

(My fav. part of the video is, where the pic comes up of Jessi laying on her back- looking at Monte on top of her. There it says "Du bist wie gemacht für mich" ("You're made for me") I think it really looks as if she's thinking it :cloud9: )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TZfEnWJY3E


----------



## Gina_86 (Sep 26, 2009)

Oh, and here's one of all 4 (only videoclips, no pics) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QLij7kLURc&feature=related


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh, I am just dying over these pictures. Nothing is sweeter than a "big" with a "little". Gorgeous pups, gorgeous pictures. I love the paw one, the one with them running side by side. The one with them running right next to each other, oh lord, I love them all. Gotta go back and look again. Too adorable for words.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

lovely pics. Cookie's breeder had one Great Dane. I remember being in her front room with all these Chi's running around and this HUGE Great Dane plonked himself down right in front of me and sat there the whole time. I must admit I was TERRIFIED lol. I'd never seen a dog so big.

The funniest bit was when my boyfriend and I left with Cookie. As we made our way through their huge garden back to our car my boyfriend stood in Great Dane poo!!! Of all the poo's he had to go and stand in that one lol.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Those pics really are lovely jessi looks like a gentle giant.


----------



## Gina_86 (Sep 26, 2009)




----------



## MJandFern (Sep 3, 2009)

Those pics are beautiful! They look as though they should be published in a book they are so well done.


----------



## ILOVECHIHUAHUAS (Oct 4, 2009)

All those pictures belong in a calendar or magazine..pure purfection!!


----------



## ola amigo (Jan 11, 2008)

I have showed everyone these pictures, they are so great x


----------



## bridgetPWNS (Oct 8, 2009)

aweee so cute i love the last picture it looks like hes howling


----------



## bridgetPWNS (Oct 8, 2009)

the extra pics are suppppperrrrrrrrrrr cute!!!x


----------



## Gina_86 (Sep 26, 2009)

Dreamteam...


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Awww I love the last picture!! they look like they are the greatest friends!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Wonderful photos!! Definitely the most gorgeous "odd" couple I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

Beautiful pictures and gorgeous dogs, such a pair of cuties


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Those pix are awesome!! Such differences and both dogs. Im just speechless at the awesomeness!


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

very cute pics!


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

The last picture is beautiful, but I have say that the others had me in stitches. I don't know which was funnier: the ones showing who was in boss or the one where both are running and the little chi is silhouetted by the Dane's legs.


----------

